# Kegerator Pt. 2



## k5yac

After some minor modifications I was able to make this fridge a "full keg" kegerator. I even have 8" to spare up top, which is what the manufacturer recommends. I'm moving my BBQ condiments and other fixins to this fridge too.








Got a few frosty mugs ready... tap and pressure kit is scheduled to arrive on Friday according to FedEx. Just in time for Super Bowl weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Got a question for you refrigerator experts. The instructions clearly state "do not drill into the side of the refrigerator", but I've seen others do it, and my co-workers don't seem to think there should be a problem. What, if anything should I be aware of? I would like to install the tap in the upper left quadrant of the the side of the refrigerator, as I'm facing it. In other words, up as high as I can, and towards the front half of the side. I did see one exploded view of a refrigerator that illustrated some sort of line that might run down the middle, but if that is standard I should clearly miss it. Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## placebo

Good question. I know I have seen them with the tap in the spot you want to put yours so it obviously can be done. Maybe there is concern of hitting a freon line or something, not sure.

Thanks for the great step-by-step pics of your project. Now you need to hook up with that new member that kegs his own brew hehe.


----------



## fred420

i do not know on  a newer fridge..i know old ammonia refrigerant fridges that all lines run on the back........my fridge is late 50's vintage.......


----------



## fred420

give me fridge maker and model # i'll get back to you....


----------



## the_usc_2001

Cutting into the side should not be a problem. Freon lines run up the back with the coil behind the freezer part. The cold air for the fridge part migrates down from the freezer section.


----------



## smokin' joe

I have mine in the side just where you want yours to go.  I simply drilled the hole (in the side of the fridge) with a hole saw, slid the tap through, cut a hole with the same hole saw in a 4"x4" piece of 3/4" plywood, slid it over the tap threads on the inside of the fridge and attached the nut.  Snug the nut up against the plywood and you are in business.

I have never had a problem with the setup.

Hope this helps.


----------



## glued2it

I didn't have any problems. I used a hole cut. I didn't use any plywood though.


----------



## k5yac

Thanks for the quick replies!

Fred420... I have a Sears Kenmore (mfrd by GE I believe) model 363.70947000, 19 cu ft with ice maker.


----------



## kosmo

Airborne Baby !!!


----------



## k5yac

Hey Kosmo, been right through your neck of the woods a time or two heading home on leave.  Beautiful out there!


----------



## redbrinkman1955

That is on my want list for sure Good Job


----------



## nicko

I find that if you put the air on 9 lbs and not let it go over 11 lbs.
you will get a goood beer every time.


----------



## blacklab

My beer myster is probaly 30 yrs old runs about 7lbs for coors lt. When you pickup your keg ask the supplier what they recomend.


----------



## kookie

Looking good...... Nice setup.........

Kookie


----------



## glued2it

Personally, I have better results with about 13-14Psi.

I like to keep mine @ 33Âº. Man I love cold beer!

The better head the smoother the taste.1/2" recomemded. I can still pour a headless mug.

I have some 36oz mugs I like the best. We call them the bubba mugs!


----------



## fred420

no coolant lines up the sides.....you will be fine...if you need to tie up beer lines get the little stickem 3m things at home depot.thet self stick and have a loop you can open or close to keep lines from being pinched..


----------



## lcruzen

Looks like your ready to rock. Nothing like a cold frosty draft. Do you have your favorite mug yet? I'm really partial to the pint glass these days, not sure why. Got enough room to put a TV on top?


----------



## k5yac

Yep, I've got a liter mug that I brought back from Germany that will be my beer holder of choice. Probably do have room for a TV... haven't really thought of that much yet. Might have to scrounge one up.


----------



## lcruzen

Here are a couple of pics of my set up.











Nothing out of the ordinary but effective just the same. Below is a pre Q-VIEW of this weekends smoke.





Just kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lou


----------



## bbq bubba

That is a nice set-up.....but why don't you turn the door's the other way, easier to open!!


----------



## lcruzen

I don't want the wall getting beat up. The door swings open enough to get into it fairly easy and switch out the keg. I get asked the routinely though.

Lou


----------



## k5yac

Keg is cold (forgot to mention in earlier post... Shiner Blonde) and the final parts are on a FedEx truck... OUT FOR DELIVERY!  I can't stand it, this day is going to be so long.  ha ha!!  I've got to find something to keep me busy.


----------



## cowgirl

Great looking kegerator!!


----------



## j-rod

Can't wait to see the pics, I think you have given me another project, my wife is starting to hate you guys. . . .but as soon as I fire up the smoker her growling stomach with make her forget.


----------



## payson

Unless you ordered odd shank sizes make sure to use a nice, sharp 7/8th inch hole saw to cut the fittings. It will fit operfectly, almost screws right in. I've got a friend who used a 1 inch hole saw and the faucet is sort of wobbly. Also, one more tip, may be self evident... Make sure to inspect the interior to see where it will come out. I've seen it done where it comes out right between shelves, on the shelf itself. Works but not very accessible or pretty.


----------



## lcruzen

But you get to break it in on a Friday night! We want pics of you tomorrow morning.


----------



## glued2it

I used the 1" and my faucet isn't wobbly. If somethings wobbles then maybe it should tightened.


----------



## payson

I agree with tightening something that wobbles although if a 7/8th inch hole fits a 7/8th inch shank I'd drill a 7/8th" hole instead of a 1" hole. Just my opinion and personal experience with it.


----------



## k5yac

I've got a fresh 7/8" hole saw in my hand... I'll give it a try first.  If that don't work, I'll hit it with the round file till it does.  I believe the kit says the shank is 7/8", so I expect it to work out ok.


----------

